# Going out Friday out of freeport.



## Richz71 (Nov 5, 2015)

Looking for a experienced hand to fish with. Plan on going out 20 miles max. Pm me if intrested. Thanks


----------



## Dbe4u (Jul 27, 2015)

what are you going out in?


----------



## Richz71 (Nov 5, 2015)

27 ft presuit


----------

